# Basic Mod List (NOOBS!!)



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Exhaust – Choosing an exhaust is solely based on opinion. There is no such thing as one specifically that will outperform the other due to such a low increase in power attained by the system. There is also no one exhaust that sounds better than the other. It is all based on personal preference and the kind of sound one is looking for. Questions regarding which exhaust is better and which sounds better is a question that does not have a definite single answer.

Headers – Headers are definite mod for future performance. I nice set of Long Tube Headers are probably your best option. Many companies make headers; it all depends on how much one would like to spend and whether or not they are coated. Coated headers are a definite plus due to many reasons, but not something that needs to be done. Headers will also dramatically change the sound of your exhaust when installed. Many people are unhappy with how silent their exhaust may seem, but once LT Headers are installed, the sound radically increases.

Cam – Choosing a cam is also more of a personal preference towards ones needs. The best opinion I would give is talk to someone who custom grinds cams to figure out exactly what you need. Asking an opinion on a single cam is one thing, but asking which cam to go with is a whole ‘nother problem in itself. There is no SINGLE cam that is BEST for everyone. 

Intake – The best intake you could go with in my personal opinion is one that is an OTRCAI (Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake). The best one on the market seems to be the Svede made unit. All other CAI’s are a hit or miss. Some do work well for users, but really anything better than stock is going to perform better. If you’re looking for an opinion on an intake, I would definitely research an OTRCAI. 

Heads – Refer to the paragraph about cams. Too many options that come into account when choosing a pair of heads. Not one sole unit that will benefit everybody the same. Again, research needs to be done when choosing heads.

Gears - Gears are also very beneficial in basically allowing more power to be used in each gear. The main purpose of gears is to maximize the engines peak operating range in each gear. Gears are very helpful in utilizing the fact that you cross the finish line using the maximum power your engine will put out. Although gears are great for utilizing all power throughout each gear, it also comes with the sacrifice of gas mileage, drivability, and daily driven cars. I am not stating that gears should not be upgraded on a DD, but I am stating that with every mod comes a sacrifice, and this is one of them that comes in hand with gears.

Suspension - The suspension on the GTO stock is not as good as it should be and many people have quite a few problems concerning it. Those being: Strut Mounts and Bearings, Rear Sub Frame Bushings, Differential Insert, Radius Rod Bushings, Front Springs, and Rear Springs, etc. The list goes on. There really is no way to fix everything at once. It all depends on what each person is looking for in terms of comfort or performance. All goats are going to need tie rods, strut mounts with the bearings, and front radius rod bushings. Rear springs are known to sag, so those are a definite when battling the suspension. The suspension components may be fine in your car now, but they are well known for their short life span, so fixing it now will probably save you from the hassle in the near future. 

Tuning – The best way to have your car tuned is professionally done at a Dyno Shop, or personally, using HP Tuners or EFI Live. Handheld tuners are basically pointless and have no real benefit towards tuning major mods. Save the money on the Handheld Tuner and save for a real tune.

These are your basic needs when looking to increase power and performance. You could also go F/I, but that is a totally different topic all together. 

(Suggestions open for adding to what is listed above.)

:cheers


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

What about racing decals ??? Dont they add Hp ?? J/K Sorry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't forget gears, suspension, drivetrain. I dissagree with the OTRCAI staetment, it is not feesable for everybody. Other CAI's do provide gains, but the OTRCAI would be the best overall gain with cooler IAT's over the others.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Updated. Thanks GM4Life!! Help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It's in two places hopefully it will get the most visability.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lets not forget weight.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

6speedlover said:


> What about racing decals ??? Dont they add Hp ?? J/K Sorry


thats funny. Love seeing rice burners running down the freeway with 100's of stickers. Gotta wonder if it increases the drag coeficient or adds too much weight for the 4 banger to compensate for


----------



## scottquaint (Sep 15, 2011)

Just recently bought a 2004 GTO 5.7. Was planning on coming home from deployment in Afghanistan and doing 2 things right of the back. Intake and exhaust. I wanna get some user opinions on which exhaust they think sounds deep and good. I was thinking about getting the Pacesetter's Long tube headers, and either the SLP loudmouth cat-back or, the Magnaflow cat back. Also looking at the K&N intake. What are your thoughts/opinions.?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If your gonna go intake, like I stated above, go with the Svede OTRCAI. Best bang for your buck and by far the best option for the GTO.

As for exhaust, Loudmouth is known to be one of the loudest systems for the GTO. The only draw back is it tends to create a lot of drone and can be very raspy. I, personally, have the magnaflow cat back with a set of Kooks Long Tube's. I love my sound. Not loud at all driving normal, but man does it scream when I go WOT! Although, I am looking for a deeper sound, so I might be switching my mufflers to Spintech's. Another great exhaust.

This argument can go on for days, so the best option for you, is to go on youtube and search and listen to all the different systems. Remember one thing though, once you add LT's, it's really going to change the sound, so search for goats with LT's and the exhaust of your choosing. There are tons of videos out there.


----------



## scottquaint (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Falco, I'll for sure check out the Svede OTRCAI, and if your impressed with the Magnaflow what you described is what I'm looking for. But if you say that the Spintech's exhaust has a deeper exhaust note, then I'm gonna be looking into that as well.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Ok, but don't been limited to those 2 systems I mentioned. There are many more great cat back's out there. Borla, bassani, etc. Like I said, you gotta listen to them first. The thing I love about LSX motors, is they tend to sound so much better with an exotic sound, rather than a deep muscle tone like all the mustangs you see. That's one reason I love these cars. When you drive down the street, people here it and turn their head asking "what the hell was that?!" 

It's funny though, because when I'm with my girl, every time I hear a Mustang I immediately say what it is before it even comes into view. She laughs so hard, because I have yet to be wrong LOL


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> It's funny though, because when I'm with my girl, every time I hear a Mustang I immediately say what it is before it even comes into view. She laughs so hard, because I have yet to be wrong LOL


Your a lucky man! My girl thinks i'm retarded for that same reason


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Your a lucky man! My girl thinks i'm retarded for that same reason


lmao It's true though. You can just hear them and know exactly what they are. My girl used to be a little prissy girl who never got her hands dirty, now I got here laying under the car with me asking "what's that?" "what does it do?"

Pretty cool now. She also texts me and will say "just saw a red goat" or "I just saw the ugliest Mustang!" lmao Gotta love it!


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone ever use these products ? BMR Subframe Connectors, BMR Strut Tower Brace, SLP Heavy Duty Rear Sway Bar, and SLP Skid Plate .I just picked up a 06 GTO A4 Its bone stock car , never seen a winter and extremely clean . I'm looking to make it a solid 13.00 car dipping into the high 12's so when the heat and humidity of summer are in full swing , the car will remain a 13 flat car . My intention is to run my local tracks 13.00 heads up class next season . The car has to be as deadly consistant as possible .I have been told a HP tune will make the car very consistant and to stiffen up the chassis to remove as much flex as possible . My first purchase will be drag radials and see what the car runs with traction . No intention of taking the car to the track with stock street tires ( its a waste of time lol ) I'm more concerned with traction and consistancy than building HP. Power wise i'd like to do as little as possible to achieve the et i'm looking for. Like will i need to do a complete exhaust upgrade ? Can i get away with a less costly CAI system or do i need the best one out there ?. As you can see i'm more concerned with making it consistant than fast , i already have a fast racecar. Just looking for 13.00 to high 12's , high 12's would be optimum . Thanx if anyone has any input.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

V8supercar said:


> Anyone ever use these products ? BMR Subframe Connectors, BMR Strut Tower Brace, SLP Heavy Duty Rear Sway Bar, and SLP Skid Plate .I just picked up a 06 GTO A4 Its bone stock car , never seen a winter and extremely clean . I'm looking to make it a solid 13.00 car dipping into the high 12's so when the heat and humidity of summer are in full swing , the car will remain a 13 flat car . My intention is to run my local tracks 13.00 heads up class next season . The car has to be as deadly consistant as possible .I have been told a HP tune will make the car very consistant and to stiffen up the chassis to remove as much flex as possible . My first purchase will be drag radials and see what the car runs with traction . No intention of taking the car to the track with stock street tires ( its a waste of time lol ) I'm more concerned with traction and consistancy than building HP. Power wise i'd like to do as little as possible to achieve the et i'm looking for. Like will i need to do a complete exhaust upgrade ? Can i get away with a less costly CAI system or do i need the best one out there ?. As you can see i'm more concerned with making it consistant than fast , i already have a fast racecar. Just looking for 13.00 to high 12's , high 12's would be optimum . Thanx if anyone has any input.


You are capable of running high 12s all day with stock street tires and just a tune on an LS2 with an auto and the proper driver mod. Good tires will make it much easier and consistant.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

So your saying as the car sits bone stock, and by taking it to get a HP tune on it there is that much potential in the car that a tune can bring out ? Thanx for replying by the way.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yup. The stock tune on these cars is very restrictive. A tune itself will wake it up for sure. Definitely can run in the 12's. Easily.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats awesome , thanx alot for the info i really appreciate it . Now.... how much does a tune cost??? And what do i ask for when i take it to get one ? I'm clueless about new gen performance lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

It depends the shop you go to. Usually it's around $500 for the first tune, then a much cheaper rate for every tune after that. The guy around me does every tune after the first for $50. 

Tell them what you installed, and tell them you want it tuned. Go to a reputable shop. Choosing the right tuner is essential in getting the most power out of your mods. They will use one of two software, either EFI Live or HP Tuners. 9 times out of 10 they will use HP Tuners for the GM engines, that's the one you want. He will put it on a dyno and run it a few times until he feels the tune is perfect. If he really takes pride in what he does, he will then put it on the streets and street tune it as well. This will perfect the original tune and take into account the weather factors, and natural habitat it will always be on, the street. On a dyno, it is a more simulated affect, so a street tune is a lot of times much better. If not, put it on a dyno. That's what you want.


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

Ty Falco and jpalamar you guys saved me alot of money on mods it doesn't sound like i'm going to need to achieve my goal with this car . I have a good guy localy here that i have raced against at the track for years . He has a 2001 Firebird that runs 11.70 and he is going to get me the # to a guy in Grand Rapids Michigan that tuned his car and another guys camaro , supposed to be very good . If anybody knows anyone in my area ( southeastern michigan) thats a very good tuner let me know , i'm not afraid to travel some if i have to .


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just try and find someone who specializes in the LSX engine. If you find a shop that does, that's the one to go to.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, $500 for an initial tune... its no wonder more people are doing it themselves these days. Credits to actually do the tune are only $100, so that's a solid $400 they're greasing from you. Just proves that tuning software is probably the single best "mod" you can get for your car, since it continues to save you money...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yup. Hence why that's my next thing to get other than my new clutch kit. Not to mention, the only good tuner near my area is about 1 hour and a half away. Ridiculous. I realized that although HP Tuners may be intimidating at first, it sure as hell is worth every penny.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Long tubes, no cats, full exhaust, cold air intake, drag radial, and diablo tune = 12.70 @ 109 MPH. seen it with my own eyes it was an 06 A4----Danfigg


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

thats awesome danfigg , thats exactly what i'm looking for ....... 12.70's and i'd be dancing on the hood lol .My computer skills are extremely low and i would never trust my abilities to not screw it up , and i'm sure i'd have to end up taking it to someone to fix what i screwed up . So for me its well worth $500 having someone that knows exactly what they are doing . Like i said you guys already saved me alot of money with your info and now i can cross alot of parts off my list that i was going to buy . So in that respect the tune will be free lol cuz i was going to spend way more than $500 on the other things i had planned to buy . This site and all of you are a huge help !!!


----------



## V8supercar (Sep 3, 2011)

danfigg said:


> Long tubes, no cats, full exhaust, cold air intake, drag radial, and diablo tune = 12.70 @ 109 MPH. seen it with my own eyes it was an 06 A4----Danfigg


thats awesome MPH for a 12.70 ET . 109 mph is like 12.00 - 12.20 ET mph . That should really mess with the 12.00 guys at the track on the top end .


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> Yup. Hence why that's my next thing to get other than my new clutch kit. Not to mention, the only good tuner near my area is about 1 hour and a half away. Ridiculous. I realized that although HP Tuners may be intimidating at first, it sure as hell is worth every penny.


Use my guide and save yourself the 3-4 weeks of pulling your hair out trying to figure out what the f*** is going on. I been there, that's why I made it. :cheers My experience was, asking people didn't seem to get me anywhere... like the tuning process is supposed to be some big secret or something.


----------



## bigwill2008 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think a good basic "noob" mod for a M6 GTO is a Short throw shifter. I love my Billet pro series short throw shifter I put in, much nicer to daily drive.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

scottquaint said:


> Just recently bought a 2004 GTO 5.7. Was planning on coming home from deployment in Afghanistan and doing 2 things right of the back. Intake and exhaust. I wanna get some user opinions on which exhaust they think sounds deep and good. I was thinking about getting the Pacesetter's Long tube headers, and either the SLP loudmouth cat-back or, the Magnaflow cat back. Also looking at the K&N intake. What are your thoughts/opinions.?


My advise on an exhaust is to put some long tubes on to your stock '04 exhaust. IMHO the best sounding of all of them. GM put a lot of time into the '04 exhaust system for sound. It has two different mufflers to give a special note. The LTs will add quite a bit of volume. See what you think of that first.


----------



## LSGUNBK (Nov 15, 2011)

i HAVE A 2006 gtO with SLP headers and a maganaflow exhuast with a CAI and dyno tuned at 380RWHP - im looking to get more what cam shoould i go with that wouldnt be too expensive but pretty much the right decision if i was doing it once id like to do it right! THNX -HELP PLEASE!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought this thread was stickied awhile ago? Since we get inundated with mod questions on a regular basis, I'm making it a sticky so it's easy to find and update.....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the sticky status!! 

Only problem is, I still can not edit the original post to add things in that have been suggested. It has no edit button.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sure! This is only a guess, but maybe after a certain timeframe, posts cannot be edited. May just have to update with a new post within the thread....... Just make the post stand out..


----------



## chevymontess (Mar 14, 2012)

this is a great place to start. thanks a bunch fellas


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Guys! I am a noob and just got me a 2006 goat last night!!! Its the 6.0 LS2 and has kooks long tube headers with a Corsa Sport exhaust with high flow cats, it has the k and n intake, and im wondering what you guys think the power gain from this stuff is, It hasnt been tuned because I live no were close to a dyno. Its got pedders shocks and struts and coil springs. Im wondering what you guys think my next mod should be, Its the 6 speed maual and Im pretty happy with the way its geared, I read erlier on that yall said hand held tuners were a waste of money, So is their any tuning I can do since im no were close to a dyno, Any reply is appreciated, Im very happy with my goat and hope to have it many years to come :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup get HP Tuners or EFIlive and a wideband controller and you can tune it better than most dynos. Untuned the LTs (which are your power "mods") may have given you 20 RWHP. The exhaust and intake not much real power.


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!!! How much can I expect from the tuner???


----------



## Logan55 (Mar 21, 2012)

And whats the best programmer to buy?


----------



## Txag1986 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Noob*

I just got my 05 GTO. I have cat back exhaust with x pipe and a diablo sport tune. I really need some advice on what to buy. If I get a cam, what upgrades will be needed with it? So on after that. Also if anyone knows a good place to find everything I need it would be appreciated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Txag1986 said:


> I just got my 05 GTO. I have cat back exhaust with x pipe and a diablo sport tune. I really need some advice on what to buy. If I get a cam, what upgrades will be needed with it? So on after that. Also if anyone knows a good place to find everything I need it would be appreciated.


Springs, retainers, pushrods are usually needed with a cam.

While things are apart, maybe doing the oil pump, fresh timing chain(I belive the LS2 chain is stronger then the LS1 and may not be required, but your 1/2 way there anyway), and UD pully wouldn't be a bad thing.

Keep in mind, you might want to put a stronger clutch in before a cam. I'd also do long tubes first if you go with a cam that will dump some decent power. Also consider porting your stock TB/intake mani as well.


----------



## Irokds23 (Apr 28, 2012)

2005 GTO 41,789 automatic
102 intake
57lb injectors
OTR cold air intake
Under drive pulleys
100 mass airflow sensor
Dual mode exhaust
Kooks long tube headers with cat delete with electric dumps and kooks3 x-pipe with a 3800 stall converter
WHAT SHOULD I DO NEXT? Feedback is well appreciated


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

cam and heads, but if you haven't done suspension i would focus on that


----------



## Irokds23 (Apr 28, 2012)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> cam and heads, but if you haven't done suspension i would focus on that


With that being said what size cam you think for the work I have done?


----------



## cdslayer1 (May 18, 2012)

*Tires*

Lets talk tires. I just bought an '06. So yes, I'm a newbie. Not to cars, just to these cars. I noticed that someone had curb checked a rear tire, and the fronts were a bit dry rotted. I went out and spent too much on 4 new Pirrelli tires that won't bite for crap. The tired I pulled off were Riken Raptors, they would hardly spin. The car is basically stock, just cold air intake, exhaust, and a tune that I know of. I'm not looking for superior cornering, I'll be changing to a 3.91 gear. What do you suggest short of going with Nitto. It will be a driver. 

While I have your attention, let's talk turbo. I'm still in the air on whether I like turbo or pro charger, and understand the benefits of each. One of my deciding factors will likely be the manufacturer of the turbo set up. I found two options on line. STS, and APS, but I read on LS2 forums that APS is out of business. I really think they are a cleaner and neater package. The idea of rear mount does not turn me on. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

scottquaint said:


> Just recently bought a 2004 GTO 5.7. Was planning on coming home from deployment in Afghanistan and doing 2 things right of the back. Intake and exhaust. I wanna get some user opinions on which exhaust they think sounds deep and good. I was thinking about getting the Pacesetter's Long tube headers, and either the SLP loudmouth cat-back or, the Magnaflow cat back. Also looking at the K&N intake. What are your thoughts/opinions.?


I love my pacesetter LT's. I also had high flow cats installed with glasspacks. I think it sounds amazing, but I would like to get some mufflers that deepen the tone.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

I think this was terribly written. TERRIBLE.

Noobs want to know what to buy, where to by, how much, and how much HP it will add.

None of that was mentioned.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 12, 2012)

cdslayer1 said:


> Lets talk tires. I just bought an '06. So yes, I'm a newbie. Not to cars, just to these cars. I noticed that someone had curb checked a rear tire, and the fronts were a bit dry rotted. I went out and spent too much on 4 new Pirrelli tires that won't bite for crap. The tired I pulled off were Riken Raptors, they would hardly spin. The car is basically stock, just cold air intake, exhaust, and a tune that I know of. I'm not looking for superior cornering, I'll be changing to a 3.91 gear. What do you suggest short of going with Nitto. It will be a driver.
> 
> While I have your attention, let's talk turbo. I'm still in the air on whether I like turbo or pro charger, and understand the benefits of each. One of my deciding factors will likely be the manufacturer of the turbo set up. I found two options on line. STS, and APS, but I read on LS2 forums that APS is out of business. I really think they are a cleaner and neater package. The idea of rear mount does not turn me on. Any suggestions?


I put on Nitto NT05 front and back

235/40/18

Best tire I have ever used. Plants you to the road, rigid sturdy feel. Grip is amazing.


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

*2004 a4*

I just put in a aftermarket driveshaft from the driveshaft shop. it is the one with the built in thrust bering. I have Magnaflow x pipes on it. my shaft is way bigger than stock and when I mash it good or go over any bumps my pipes make contact with the shaft. I would like a new exhaust anyways. any thoughts on getting pipes that fit? anyone else ran into this problem? any input would be great. thanks!!!:cheers


----------



## The_Khal (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey there,
I just bought my '05 GTO AT and really don't know much about cars. I know that I want it to sound deep and mean while driving and I also want to supercharge it. However, I am not sure what needs to be done so that the stock engine can handle the supercharger. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

Great info.


----------

